# what shoes are these?



## milamonster (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, 
  So I'm assuming that RiRi is wearing Nikes, but what name of the shoes is Rihanna wearing. All I really know is Dunks and Air Force 1s etc etc and I'm not sure if this is either or something completely diff...Or perhaps they are a certain special edition, etc etc...I really dig these and would like to find them online. I did a search for Rihanna and Nikes and didn't get these shoes. Thanks in Advance!! 


Check the links below, thank you!!


http://www.bossip.com/wp-content/upl...chris-br-4.jpg

http://www.bossip.com/wp-content/upl...a-arrive-1.jpg


----------



## shauna_bear (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are the Nike SB Blazer Elite's. Hope that helps. =)


----------



## milamonster (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks sooo mcuh!


----------



## shauna_bear (Nov 15, 2008)

No problem. =)


----------

